# Cardarine Experience/ Review



## DJ Tren

My experience with cardarine/ GW-501516/ 10MG ED:

This drug is amazing...

Cardarine is a PPAR Antagonist, not a sarm, lots of people mix it up.

Cardarine has the ability to increase cardiovascular ability and output as well as endurance and muscular endurance.

Also has the ability to help fix up lipids & balance out cholesterol ratio closer to the healthy range.

Cardadine should be cycled to avoid tumor growth or increased risk in cancer.

Should not be taken by women either.

Even at such a low dose/ micro dose pre-cardio, cardarine worked wonders for me, doing 40 mins of cardio on the rope felt like a breeze, no cardiovascular fatigue, I could skip longer as my calves fatigued slower, it was amazing.

Similarly on the tread mill, I felt like I could incline walk eternally lol.

Regarding weight lifting I felt like I could push out more reps & of course I fatigued much slower.

Even during daily activities which would get me out of breath/ tired, didn't!

Overall I love cardarine, its an instant acting drug which you "feel" hours after administration.

However I am skeptical in regards to tumor growth.

There have been studies on rats administrated dosages similar to human trial dosages and the rats developing cancer rapidly...

Hope you enjoyed this quick read, apologies for the unstructured and rambly review however this is the best ill do for now.


----------



## OptimumPT

The risks are too great in my opinion


----------



## iron2000

I ran 40mg for a month, now on 20mg. I like it. I've taken it in the past too. Taking it for lipids mostly. I don't think it does much for fat burning to be honest.

The rats/mice in question were on cardarine their whole lives and even without cardarine they would die of cancer mostly. Max 3 years life span if I remember correctly.


----------



## DJ Tren

OptimumPT said:


> The risks are too great in my opinion


 I'm not sure upon if scientists are over exaggerating cardarines risks because its such an amazing PED or if its as risky as they say.

I personally use rarely as I dont have the funds to buy it every month, PEDS and sarms are all so overpriced anyway.


----------



## DJ Tren

iron2000 said:


> I ran 40mg for a month, now on 20mg. I like it. I've taken it in the past too. Taking it for lipids mostly. I don't think it does much for fat burning to be honest.
> 
> The rats/mice in question were on cardarine their whole lives and even without cardarine they would die of cancer mostly. Max 3 years life span if I remember correctly.


 100% correct info, the drug works wonders!

I'm just abit skeptical on using it often because of the health risks.


----------



## FlyOnTheWall

What 's best lab for cardarine? ;I've used it before and it was total bunk.


----------



## DJ Tren

FlyOnTheWall said:


> What 's best lab for cardarine? ;I've used it before and it was total bunk.


 I personally used TWP nutrition, Cheymo is good, Rats Army and there's a couple others


----------



## OptimumPT

DJ Tren said:


> I personally used TWP nutrition, Cheymo is good, Rats Army and there's a couple others


 Where do you purchase the TWP range?


----------



## DJ Tren

OptimumPT said:


> Where do you purchase the TWP range?


 From my local supp store.

They have a website its called

the warrior project supplements


----------



## OptimumPT

DJ Tren said:


> From my local supp store.
> 
> They have a website its called
> 
> the warrior project supplements


 Cheers, I have seen a supplement company advertising on Facebook but can't recall the name at the moment & they do the TWP range cheaper than on the TWP site, just wondered by chance if you used them & they were good to go. When I find it I will post up the company.


----------



## OptimumPT

Found it - https://nutritionfirst.eu/product-category/brands/twp-nutrition/


----------



## DJ Tren

https://twpnutrition.com/products/cardalean-trade


----------



## OptimumPT

DJ Tren said:


> https://twpnutrition.com/products/cardalean-trade


 The site I linked tends to be around £3 cheaper & there is a 5% discount I have found but having been ripped off recently purchasing some 20kg plates I am being cautious with sites I am not familiar with.


----------

